# Passare a Testing

## zar Marco

CIao ragazzi, apro questo nuovo topic, sperando di non sbagliare, eventualmente chiudo.

Se io volessi modificare in make.conf ACCEPT-KEYWORDS in ~amd64 passo il sistema in fase testing, quindi con l'ultimo kernel e la possibilità di installare l'ultimo plasma giusto? Ma se dovessi farlo, rischierei di incorrere in grossi problemi (apparte la ricompilazione di tutto)? 

Vorrei farlo per poter installare l'ultimo kernel che a quanto ho capito ha risolto il COW BUG, ma magari sbaglio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi essere cosciente che con ~arch avrai qualche problemino in piu', io uso una stable con diversi pacchetti in package.accept_keywords (es: kde, kernel, virtualbox).

Anche il kernel stabile 4.4.26 e' immune al Mucca BUG (vedi qui)

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Devi essere cosciente che con ~arch avrai qualche problemino in piu', io uso una stable con diversi pacchetti in package.accept_keywords (es: kde, kernel, virtualbox).
> 
> Anche il kernel stabile 4.4.26 e' immune al Mucca BUG (vedi qui)

 

Ok perfetto, allora per il momento allora rimango così, ma se volessi mettere solo qualche pacchetto testing invece basta che lo inserisco in /etc/portage/package.accept-keywords giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ok perfetto, allora per il momento allora rimango così, ma se volessi mettere solo qualche pacchetto testing invece basta che lo inserisco in /etc/portage/package.accept-keywords giusto?

 

Esattamente. Io ne ho diversi in package.accept_keywords ma almeno mi tengo i programmi di base in stable (gcc, glibc,...) e infatti di problemi ne ho pochi. Comunque molti sono in ~arch e non si lamentano.

----------

## zar Marco

Dovrei/vorrei cercare di capire bene che differenza pratica c'è tra i due...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Dovrei/vorrei cercare di capire bene che differenza pratica c'è tra i due...

 

In che senso tra testing e stable?

----------

## zar Marco

Si, quali sono le sostanziali differenze, escludendo I pacchetti più aggiornati. Nel senso, c'è qualcosa che posso fare in testing che non posso fare in stable? Pacchetti differnti ecc. E se sarebbe meglio l'accoppiata stable Overlay oppure passare a testing. Per esempio kde ha tre versioni differenti, una per stable una per Overlay ed una per testing

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Per esempio kde ha tre versioni differenti, una per stable una per Overlay ed una per testing

 

Tra testing e stable cambiano solo le versioni dei pacchetti (a volte nuovi pacchetti ci sono solo in testing). Per quanfo riguarda gli overlay ce ne sono di due tipi:

quelli mantenuti dai developers e ufficiali come per esempio quello di kde

quelli mentenuti da utenti

Nel primo caso questi esistono per fare i testing sugli ebuild ma una volta che i developers ritiengono che funzionano li inseriscono (solitamente in testing) nel portage tree ufficiale e vengono rimossi dall'overlay.

Nel secondo caso gli utenti creano ebuild di programmi che non esistono nei portage tree.

Quindi per rispondere a 

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Si, quali sono le sostanziali differenze, escludendo I pacchetti più aggiornati. Nel senso, c'è qualcosa che posso fare in testing che non posso fare in stable? Pacchetti differnti ecc. E se sarebbe meglio l'accoppiata stable Overlay oppure passare a testing. 

 

no non ci sono pacchetti differenti (overlay degli utenti a parte) che in stable devi rinunciare anche perche' al massimo li smascheri con package.accept_keywords

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille, sempre molto esaustivo

----------

